# Free Range Shinglebacks



## Drazzy (Nov 4, 2013)

Thinking of making my backyard fence land lizard proof and having my sleepylizards free range pets in the back yard  ?

any thoughts ? / tips ? / ideas ? would be much welcome.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 4, 2013)

As long as they don't get attacked by cats


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 4, 2013)

Always seems like a great idea, but your pets will actually be much safer if they live in some sort of enclosure or pen. As Snowy says, domestic animals are a threat, a visitor can always leave a gate open etc etc etc...

There is also the problem with sleepy lizards that they come from west of the Great Divide, where the conditions are very much drier. On the east coast, respiratory problems with these lizards are common, and may be exacerbated by being left out in the humid Brisbane summer environment - the disease may become very advanced before you even notice it if you have less contact with them. (Notwithstanding the extremely dry start to summer so far, when it does become wet & humid, it may kill your lizards).

Keeping them indoors with artificial heating ensures reduced humidity, and less potential for disease to take hold.

Jamie


----------



## Drazzy (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the advice;

I don’t think my neighbours have cats; and the rear fence is like a huge 5 meter freeway fence, so I doubt my yard gets much traffic bar the occasional cane toad.

What would be a more appropriate breed of lizard for outside ? do all land skinks have simular respiratory problems.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 5, 2013)

No, anything from the east coast (east of the mountains) should be fine. Eastern Bluetongues would be absolutely fine, and they are hardy. We get a lot of them here near Port Macquarie.

I guess climbers would be out, so that would eliminate Water Dragons or Lacies.

Jamie


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2013)

also got to think about birds of prey , i know that they eat plenty of snakes ( ive seen them ) and i wouldn't put it past a big eagle to swoop down and get himself an easy feed of lizard


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 5, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> also got to think about birds of prey , i know that they eat plenty of snakes ( ive seen them ) and i wouldn't put it past a big eagle to swoop down and get himself an easy feed of lizard



Probably not a lot of "big eagles" in Bris-Vegas thomassss !

J


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Probably not a lot of "big eagles" in Bris-Vegas thomassss !
> 
> J


good point im too used to the country hahaha hate those concrete hells that they call citys


----------



## wokka (Nov 5, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Probably not a lot of "big eagles" in Bris-Vegas thomassss !
> 
> J


i think falcons and hawks have become a bird of the burbs and would be happy to eat lizard as would kookaburras.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2013)

Put some free range guinea pigs out there.. actually use them as guinea pigs


----------



## Bushman (Nov 5, 2013)

If you put plenty of cover out for them they should be relatively safe from raptors and other predatory birds like kookas. As mentioned quite rightly by Jamie, naturally occurring i.e 'endemic' species would be much better suited to your backyard. Even better would be to contain them in a large outdoor enclosure like a "pit", as it's a much safer option. Too many things can go wrong with free-ranging your pet reptiles. Most species are escape artists, so don't underestimate their ability to just disappear.


----------



## mengdeni (Nov 5, 2013)

also, I see your in Brisbane, shingles wont live out doors there, the humidity will give them an RI and will kill them if they stay out, I think your best bet is to keep them in there indoor enclosure and just let them go for roams in the back yard


----------



## Drazzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Yet to see a Falcon Wokka, would be a treat I will keep my eyes open on my next bush walk. 

Kookaburras on the other hand ! always laughing from a great height in neighboring trees, although I cant see how they could carry off a full grown plump blue tongue.

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Put some free range guinea pigs out there.. actually use them as guinea pigs



Sounds like a plan! Buhahahaha


----------



## myusername (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in Brisbane near the bayside and I've had a few birds of prey hanging about our house on a few occasions.

Unfortunately I'm not great with birds so I can't say what they were (smaller than a white bellied sea eagle though). Also, not far from where I live there are white-bellied sea eagles hanging about. 

Also seconded regarding kookaburras being a danger; we have large striped skinks get taken from our garden all the time and they're fast enough to stand a chance.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 6, 2013)

Drazzy said:


> Kookaburras on the other hand ! always laughing from a great height in neighboring trees, although I cant see how they could carry off a full grown plump blue tongue.


id say they would do it alot easier than you would think , the danger lies in them being completely free roam , a large pit with some sort of roof/ wire cover on top would be alot wiser imo but it is up to you


----------



## Narelle (Nov 6, 2013)

myusername said:


> I live in Brisbane near the bayside and I've had a few birds of prey hanging about our house on a few occasions.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not great with birds so I can't say what they were (smaller than a white bellied sea eagle though). Also, not far from where I live there are white-bellied sea eagles hanging about.
> 
> Also seconded regarding kookaburras being a danger; we have large striped skinks get taken from our garden all the time and they're fast enough to stand a chance.



I too live on the Bayside. Could be a Whistling Kite, Eastern Osprey or Brahminy Kite you are seeing. Definitely have to watch the Kookaburras too. They love lizards. They do tend to choose ones that aren't too big though. They like to swallow their prey in one go.


----------

